
Show HN: Blueberry Landing Page (Made with Webflow) - sabziwalla
https://blueberrydelight.webflow.io/
======
sabziwalla
I've been dabbling on and off with web-dev for the past 2 decades but
truthfully always struggled to grasp core web concepts and so always felt some
barriers to building cool/fun stuff.

Now, I'd heard about Webflow a number of years ago and how it makes building
sites very approachable, and while I did try my hand at it, I have to admit,
it still felt overwhelming to put something respectable together. This year, I
decided to change that and threw myself at Webflow. I wanted to build
something I could be proud of.

After many false starts, I managed to put this silly landing page together
(inspired by the Potato Landing Page
[https://dribbble.com/shots/2042501-Potato-landing-
page](https://dribbble.com/shots/2042501-Potato-landing-page)). I wanted to
learn Webflow while also seeing how far I could take it AND make sure to not
get overwhelmed again. So I spent a few hours a week for a couple of weeks,
first learning some basic Webflow skills, and then following along some
tutorials. All in all, I'd say I put around 25 hours into this.

In retrospect, the biggest barrier to my seeing this project through was my
own head. It looks super daunting when you're on the lower end of a steep
learning curve, then you get on and realize the curve isn't scary steep, and
then you're on the other side and thinking "gee, why didn't I push myself
sooner?"

Anyway, hope you like it! It's still a little janky in parts and I'm not a big
fan of scroll jacking (again, just testing and learning the limits), and it
totally crumbles on mobile (for now), but I'm happy to get it out there so I
can move onto other things now. Thanks!

